# Humorous horses!



## Alexart (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi, am new on here and as an artist I thought I'd post some pics of what I do on the art thread, have looked at some of the other artists and they are amazing!! I've only been painting for about a year in oils, but have always dabbled in graphite pics. I am mainly a wildlife artist but am always doodling horses and other creatures so decided to turn my doodles into cards, mugs and prints. Anyway hope you like them - and if you have 5 mins then do have a look at my website - www.alexunderdownart.co.uk
Here are some of my horsey ones, and a cat one too!:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Your work certainly is unique - I LOVE the "dancing" one and the one with the horse all tangled up


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are just so cute!

Had to come back to add that the art on your website is stunning


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

So cute! I love the tied up one! ^^ very nice!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i LOVE your doodles every one of them! lol and your artwork is spectacular! you put so much detail into the picture. it's just too stunnign for words.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

It's always great to see a new artist around here. 

Your drawings are adorable!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

These are so cute! Please tell me you make greeting cards out of your art - I can see them selling like hotcakes! 
The art on your website is amazing - I LOVE the gorilla on your "About Me" page. Simply stunning. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Those doodles are wonderful! I love them all!

Do you ship to the US? :wink:


----------



## Alexart (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad you all like my art , have got another 10 card designs on the drawing board at the moment, I put 3 new ones on my site yesterday. And yes I can ship to the US!!! Have only had the cards for sale now for a few weeks, so business is slow, have a few local shops and galleries selling them but I think everyones business is slow with this darn recession!! - but hopefully it will get there eventually! Can any of you other artists recommend good places to advertise art that you've had success with?
One of my new pics for all you spotty horse fans!!:


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

amazing work your extreamly talented


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Those are adorable. I LOVE your paintings on your site, they look like they are photographs.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! Those are amazing!!! I think my favorite one is the one that is all tangled up hehe


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

..woww

you're so talented! I've always wanted to be able to draw horses


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

I love your paintings! It's really beautiful! Great job!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

fantastic! keep posting i want to see more!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

your very talented, i love all of them!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

the ones on your website are stunning!


----------



## cottncandykoala (Apr 16, 2010)

These are really good!  Super-nice job! My favorite is the dancing horse one.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, the mugs would make fabulous gifts. People are always on this forum looking for horsey gifts. I would assume the shipping would be pretty high to send to the states though?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Amazing! I love the one with the goats.. Just because I'm a goat fanatic XD.


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh my!! These are really good! I love tangled up one. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Alex, you are brilliant! There are several in there that I like...no, love! I might just have to order some from your site soon..._


----------

